# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Что педставляет собой папка System Volume Information\_restore?

## lineel2005

Хочу понять,что это за папка такая :   C:\System Volume Information\_restore и почему при каждой проверке антивирус обнаруживает следующее:  C:\System Volume Information\_restore{AFE37B34-2B3B-4A4D-94B9-AE71324D2A7A}\RP277\A0147959.dll : infected AdWare.Win32.MyWebSearch.an
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{AFE37B34-2B3B-4A4D-94B9-AE71324D2A7A}\RP277\A0147985.dll : infected AdWare.Altnet.d
Помогите разобраться.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SDA

Восстановление системных файлов" (System restore) (Windows Me/XP)
Windows защищает папки восстановления системы от всех внешних пpогpамм. Когда виpусы попадают на компьютеp, Windows может также сохpанить их в папке восстановления системы. Антивиpусы и утилиты не могут удалить виpусы из этих папок. Для лечения необходимо вpеменно отключить опцию восстановления системы. После лечения необходимо включить ее обpатно.
lineel2005 у тебя ативирус обнаружил AdWare.Win32.MyWebSearch.an и не может его удалить.

----------


## lineel2005

Большое спасибо!!!!Теперь понятно.Вирусы удалила сразу.Спасибо за урок. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## valeriyOD

При дифрагментации диска  пофвилась такая информация, это что такой вирус или системный ехе.

Файлы, которые  не могут быть дефрагментированы
25              106 МБ          \System Volume Information\_restore{0EAA06DE-95FA-47A1-A601-8B375332BAFC}\RP443\A0246501.exe
27              106 МБ          \System Volume Information\_restore{0EAA06DE-95FA-47A1-A601-8B375332BAFC}\RP444\A0246978.exe
27              106 МБ          \System Volume Information\_restore{0EAA06DE-95FA-47A1-A601-8B375332BAFC}\RP442\A0246341.exe

----------


## olejah

*valeriyOD*, теоретически там может находиться вирус. Но обычно там находятся контрольные точки восстановления системы, скорее всего это они и есть, так что волноваться не стоит.

----------


## famil-oguz

Можно удалить папка RP659? или что ест C:\System Volume Information\_restore{EB810CB1-5EF1-48EB-81F0-97FE06578572} етот папке?

----------

